# Who's Who



## syrenn (Feb 14, 2014)

Welcome to the Who's Who of the USMB. A bit of fun get to know your fellow members interviews.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 14, 2014)

* Welcome SFC Ollie. *

_Hi SFC Ollie, thank you for being the first interview in the Who's Who. From your screen name I take it that you are a military man. How has that service colored your life? _

SFC = Sergeant First Class, The Military was my life and continues to greatly influence my life. I still serve in the American Legion and a United Veterans Council.

That must be very time consuming and rewarding. If you had to take one memory away from the military, what would that be?
Forget one thing or remember only one thing? Either one would be difficult if not impossible to pin down...

_LOL... Fair enough SFC Ollie.... fair enough. _

What is it you enjoy doing in your spare time to relax?. Anything fun or exciting you would like to share with us? 
Relax? What is this relax? Seriously I enjoy almost everything. From taking care of Mrs. O to breaking up while doing a speech, to spending a morning fishing and not catching a thing. What I don't enjoy is writing the speeches I give..


I hear you SFC Ollie, I don't enjoy making speeches either! And what is not to love about a good fishing story, do you have any funny ones? 
Lots of things are fishy about fishing stories. But I am a Lifetime member of the North American Fishing club, so I've got some stories... The day my son caught the same fish in less than 10 minutes.And that was the same day he pulled in a 3 lb catfish because somehow the fish had got the line wrapped around it's tail.

Then of course there's always the day Brother went into the water while trying to start the old pull me motor on a boat that wouldn't go faster than 5 MPH. Never did figure out how he went over the motor while he was supposed to be pulling the rope away from the motor. Might have been the Bud,,,,,

_Oh my, beer and boats..... lol. Are you a catch and release man, or a catch them and eat them man? If you are the eat them kind of man, how do you like them prepared the best? _

Both, depending on the day and what gets caught. I think the best fish I ever had was when I went fishing with a bunch of hillbillies in Missouri. We went catfishing on the Big Piney river. All night we fished and kept a fire going. About 5 AM one of the guys said to bank the fire, let it go to coals. 2 other guys grabbed about 2 dozen of the catfish (All of them were over 3 pounds) and started cleaning them. Another guy (The one that invited me along went to his car and got a bushel of raw corn on the cob out of the trunk.
It was about 5:45 when their wives/girlfriends started to show up for breakfast.
We had catfish wrapped in aluminum foil, with butter and salt & Pepper, and the corn was simply set into the cols still in the husks.
The best catfish and the sweetest corn i've ever had........

_That sounds delicious! Is there anything you would like to add as part of the who's who get to know you? Something we all may not know about you? _

Most of my life is an open book, as can be seen when they tracked me down when I was in the hospital. There are periods of my service that I refuse to talk about still, even though the time limit on the classifications is probably expired. I'm very pro veteran. No one else alive today ever volunteered to give up their life and freedom for yours. They are to be respected and when need be, cared for.

I'll tell you one war story from Desert Storm. I almost never talk about things like this. First off understand that I was never there. That is officially and legally, sort of never there. My platoon was in Germany and we had a Communications support mission there, But when Desert Shield started They split my platoon and sent half of them to Saudi. Well i knew when the shit started my guys would move forward with the front lines keeping communications in, and in a desert i wasn't sure i trusted any lines. I was worried about my kids who were there without me.

To keep it short My SGM got on me about my attitude and figured out what was bugging me. At his unofficial suggestion i drove up to Rhien main AFB and used my old courier orders to get on the next plane to Saudi. I got a vehicle and weapon from a first Sergeant i knew who was with the 82nd ABN Signal. ANd I went out in search of my troops who were scattered for 150 miles 3 man teams in their vans and pulling their generators.

Desert Storm had started when i caught up to one of the teams and thats where those three troops decided their Sergeant was super man. There was a burst of fire from a sand dune maybe 100 yards from us that hit the side of the van maybe 5 ft from where we were talking.

Those troops swear that I went up and over the van and crawled back under it to return fire before they even had hit the sand. There was an infantry company less than a half mile away and they were there within minutes. They opened up on that sand dune with M203 grenades and 2 m60 machine guns, you could see the sand dune shrinking.

They turned about 5 Iraqis into hamburger in a matter of minutes.
3 days later I was back on a plane to Germany as i had promised the SGM I would be. But i had talked with each of my troops and that was the only ones that came under fire during the whole war. Pretty strange.

 Thank you  [MENTION=21357]SFC Ollie[/MENTION] for sharing a bit of yourself in the Who's Who of USMB. 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/sfc-ollie.html


----------



## Amelia (Feb 14, 2014)

Nice idea, and great first choice.  

(But I'm a woman of mystery. )


----------



## SFC Ollie (Feb 14, 2014)

Who's next?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Feb 14, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Welcome to the Who's Who of the USMB. A bit of fun get to know your fellow members interviews.



Hi, I'm Uncensored, and I'm a postaholic....


----------



## Avatar4321 (Feb 14, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Welcome to the Who's Who of the USMB. A bit of fun get to know your fellow members interviews.
> ...



Welcome to the club


----------



## Mojo2 (Feb 14, 2014)

Amelia said:


> Nice idea, and great first choice.
> 
> (But I'm a woman of mystery. )



Nice idea, and great first choice.  

(But I'm a man of mystery. )

Also, syrenn could have labeled the responses to make it easier to read.



> *syrenn:* What is it you enjoy doing in your spare time to relax?. Anything fun or exciting you would like to share with us?
> 
> *SFC Ollie:* Relax? What is this relax? Seriously I enjoy almost everything. From taking care of Mrs. O to breaking up while doing a speech, to spending a morning fishing and not catching a thing. What I don't enjoy is writing the speeches I give..



Like this as an example. Other ways are just as good.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 14, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> Amelia said:
> 
> 
> > Nice idea, and great first choice.
> ...




 i will do that on the next one, Mojo.


----------



## percysunshine (Feb 14, 2014)

Oink.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 14, 2014)

interesting...nice first choice.


----------



## Zoom-boing (Feb 14, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Who's next?



Who's on first.


----------



## Gracie (Feb 14, 2014)

Great thread idea Syrenn. 

Kiss kiss smooch smooch. I think that is what is referring to sucking up? Good. You look tasty.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 24, 2014)

o what a good idea there are many on here who have interesting pasts and presents...


----------



## Mr. H. (Feb 24, 2014)

I like presents.


----------



## Ropey (Feb 24, 2014)

Mr. H. said:


> I like presents.



You have interesting presence.


----------



## BDBoop (Feb 24, 2014)

I'd like to hear about [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] - but then he'd have to kill us all.


----------



## rightwinger (Feb 24, 2014)

SFC Ollie said:


> Who's next?


----------



## R.D. (Feb 24, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'd like to hear about [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] - but then he'd have to kill us all.





So, who is next?


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 24, 2014)

waltk or the guy with the monkey av that always quotes granny...what the fuck is up with him?


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 25, 2014)

bump


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> bump





thanks for the bump, bones..... im a but busy this week and next week i am traveling. Ive not forgotten this and have the next whos who all lined up.


----------



## strollingbones (Feb 25, 2014)

o i hope you can do someone soon...its interesting...freedom and her quilts....a lot of war veterans....
i still want to know more about granny


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2014)

strollingbones said:


> o i hope you can do someone soon...its interesting...freedom and her quilts....a lot of war veterans....
> i still want to know more about granny



Good question.... i will have to see how wants to participate and who others would be interested in reading .


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2014)

will this work @strolingbones ? 


http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/342269-who-would-like-to-be-a-who-s-who.html#post8684968


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm in, but I have no clue how this works. 

My Asperger's makes stuff like this very difficult.


----------



## syrenn (Feb 25, 2014)

Mad_Cabbie said:


> I'm in, but I have no clue how this works.
> 
> My Asperger's makes stuff like this very difficult.





http://www.usmessageboard.com/usmb-lounge/342269-who-would-like-to-be-a-who-s-who.html#post8684968


this will answer your questions


----------



## blackhawk (Feb 25, 2014)

I'm everything I seem to be not sure if that's good or bad.


----------



## Hossfly (Feb 25, 2014)

BDBoop said:


> I'd like to hear about  [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] - but then he'd have to kill us all.


I can tell you everything you want to know about [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION]. He was a Conscientious Objector but changed his mind and joined the Army when they promised to make him a Chaplain's Assistant. He had a lackluster career in the Army and got a civilian job as a bag boy in a Food Lion store.


----------



## william the wie (Feb 26, 2014)

My goals are to be boring and to look upon lethargy bordering on sloth as being too energetic.


----------



## Bloodrock44 (Feb 26, 2014)

Hossfly said:


> BDBoop said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to hear about  [MENTION=36767]Bloodrock44[/MENTION] - but then he'd have to kill us all.
> ...



Right on Hoss! That's my story and I'm sticking to it!


----------



## JWBooth (Feb 26, 2014)

I appreciate the offer, but I am on the Who's Who on the only list that matters...
My wife and kids.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Mar 1, 2014)

syrenn said:


> Mad_Cabbie said:
> 
> 
> > I'm in, but I have no clue how this works.
> ...


 [MENTION=23424]syrenn[/MENTION]

Seems rather daunting....

I'll do it, just ask very direct questions, if that's how it works. I'm not generally afraid of anything.


----------



## strollingbones (Mar 1, 2014)

http://www.usmessageboard.com/members/waltky.html


----------



## Amelia (Mar 1, 2014)

waltky is hilarious!


----------



## percysunshine (Mar 1, 2014)

Who's Who?

First baseman ... duh.


----------



## hjmick (Mar 1, 2014)

I'm old and boring.


----------



## waltky (Mar 1, 2014)

Granny's a wise ol' woman...

... she's part Indian, part Cajun, an' a whole lotta alligator...

... she got a Mossburg 12ga. close by fer any Mooslamic extremists, Chinese hackers...

... an' any other nefarious characters dat might come around...

... she don't cotton to any o' dat lefty-lib'ral hooey...

... so watch it when ya try to change her mind...

... or ya liable to be haulin' some rocksalt in yer nether regions...

... as ya makin' yer retreat.


----------



## Gracie (Mar 1, 2014)

I love Granny.


----------

